

The End of Poverty - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/01/the_end_of_pove.html

======
yannis
The picture is still pretty much bleak. The major changes in China and India
are skewing the picture and the $1/per day definition of poverty is also
questionable. Go to the link below and press play to see some visualizations
of similar statistics.

[http://graphs.gapminder.org/world/#$majorMode=chart$is;shi=t...](http://graphs.gapminder.org/world/#$majorMode=chart$is;shi=t;ly=2003;lb=f;il=t;fs=11;al=30;stl=t;st=t;nsl=t;se=t$wst;tts=C$ts;sp=6;ti=2007$zpv;v=0$inc_x;mmid=XCOORDS;iid=phAwcNAVuyj1jiMAkmq1iMg;by=ind$inc_y;mmid=YCOORDS;iid=phAwcNAVuyj2tPLxKvvnNPA;by=ind$inc_s;uniValue=8.21;iid=phAwcNAVuyj0XOoBL_n5tAQ;by=ind$inc_c;uniValue=255;gid=CATID0;by=grp$map_x;scale=lin;dataMin=194;dataMax=96846$map_y;scale=lin;dataMin=23;dataMax=86$map_s;sma=49;smi=2.65$cd;bd=0$inds=)

------
ilkhd2
Yes, but USA for some reason is rapidly becoming more poor an unequal.

